# What's your favorite bluegill pattern?



## thefraz44 (May 4, 2014)

Thought this would be a nice thread. Just wondering what your favorite bluegill pattern is. Here's mine:
It's a spider imitation that works great in ponds (where I normally fish for bluegill). The pattern is very simple (which is good for beginner tiers like me). Here's a picture.










Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

I normally fish top-water for Bgills, but foam spiders are Great fish getters. My favorite subsurface fly is The Green-weenie. Try adding a little hackle or rubber legs, easy to tie and a good fish catcher .


----------



## Flymaker (Jan 24, 2013)

I use size 10 wooly buggers or a size 10 damsel fly nymph....a size 10 hare's ear nymph with rubber legs is also good......olive....black.....brown are the colors.......as far as top water....standard small poppers

Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## iaff313 (Jun 13, 2014)

Have had limited success on pan fish charlies fairly easy tie can catch it on youtube that where I learned the pattern. I like the my own poppers with craft foam on a sz 8, 10, 12, I use hole punch punch out 2 disc's of foam puncture middle with Bodkin then push on foam over eye of hook Lil glue on thread be holds foam well enough. 4 small legs smaller then the ones in your pic at abdomen. Use small clip of buck tail for tail as well tie up shank to foam. Helps float I think. Then thin noodle of dubbing, add a hackel collar if like, directly behind foam but not neccessary. Threadbase, foam, bucktail, tie in legs, dub, hackel (optional), marker sticker paint Google eyes whatever you use.


----------



## criadoman (May 28, 2005)

I'm a huge fan of that spider on ponds. Small poppers work really well too, especially in the dark.


----------



## thefraz44 (May 4, 2014)

Love hearing all these replies. Thanks for everyone giving me tips 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## crkwader (Nov 7, 2008)

anything that floats and thats in my pack. Bluegill aren't picky and neither am I.


----------



## DEAfisher (Nov 10, 2013)

This is a variation of the "gurrgler" that works pretty we'll. I also have a black/yellow combination. Not too hard to tie either.


----------



## sd136405 (Jan 19, 2015)

Is Oct-Nov to late for blue gill on the fly?


----------



## justinharrell (Sep 18, 2012)

sd136405 said:


> Is Oct-Nov to late for blue gill on the fly?


It's definitely slower (in my experience) but they'll still hit. I have much better luck subsurface in the fall when it comes to blue gills. Caught a handful over the weekend on hoppers but a lot of them missed the fly and ended up being foul hooked.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

+1 on that little gurgler. I've got a batch of those I tied.


----------



## V Fisher (Nov 28, 2009)

tie a piece of black foam to a hook catch them all day long


----------



## tandem (Apr 20, 2004)

I make them float or sink. Bass hit them also.


----------



## wannabflyguy (Aug 21, 2014)

Ants. All different colors. Float them or sink them. short leader and an ant pattern are all that's needed for my 4 and 8 year old when it come to blue gills. They have even caught small bass on them. Easy to tie as well.


----------



## Urizen (Jul 6, 2013)

I really like the Carey Special tied in 8-12. I usually run it in a double fly rig with something heavy on top to get it down. Easy tie and the soft hackle gives it some nice motion even when stripped really slow. Sometimes, I'll vary the body and use chenile or dubbing for some more variety or extra flash.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

sd136405 said:


> Is Oct-Nov to late for blue gill on the fly?


Oh no, I have caught them literally every month of the calendar year on the fly, when ice (lack of) allows.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

This is my go-to for bluegill. It's a super simple pattern I came up with that I call "Nothin' Special." Simple to tie, quick to tie, fish eat it, fish can't easily destroy it. The chartreuse/black is the best color combo for me on this fly. 










The recipe I usually follow is

Hook: Size 12-14 nymph hook
Bead: 3/32" copper
Tail: Krystal Flash
Body: Chenille
Legs: centipede legs
Collar: UV Ice Dub


----------



## justinharrell (Sep 18, 2012)

TheCream said:


> This is my go-to for bluegill. It's a super simple pattern I came up with that I call "Nothin' Special." Simple to tie, quick to tie, fish eat it, fish can't easily destroy it. The chartreuse/black is the best color combo for me on this fly.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those look great


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

justinharrell said:


> Those look great


A few years back I pulled a Fish Ohio gill out of a mostly frozen pond on that fly (it's caught many, many FO's) when I casted the fly accidentally onto the edge of the ice, pulled it off the edge and let it fall. I've caught fish on that pattern in just about every conceivable situation and weather event in Ohio.


----------

